# IT8212-Driver with Fedora



## Cutarrh (Jan 2, 2005)

Aloha,

I try to install Fedora Core 3 to a harddisk that is connected to a IT8212 Raid controller. Installer does not see any disks of my system, although I use the it-drivers from official homepage. Tried Fedora Core 2 whithout succes, too.

I was googeling around a bit and found out that there is not really a driver for 2.6.*-kernel. It is supposed to be at work. Others discribed how to compile and install the module iteraid.o in an existing system. That is not what I want to do.

Actually I have RH8.0 on that disk which I connected to my new ASUS P5GD2 mobo. Linux does not start for sure, so I wanted to 'update' it to Fedora Core 3. I secured my data and can at least get them from my linux-disk with explore2fs from WinXP. 

Did anybody succeed in installing fedora (1,2 or 3) to a IT8212 single disk or a raid? 

thx
-chris


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Try this link: http://www.ite.com.tw/product_info/file/pc/LinuxDriver_it8212_092005-09.zip. It's supposed to have both the source and binary version of the driver. I found the link here: http://www.ite.com.tw/software_download/software_download2.asp.


----------



## Cutarrh (Jan 2, 2005)

I tried the link, downloaded the driver and the source. Didn't work. Can't compile it on this box.

I heard it is a problem with the 2.6 kernel. Did you do it with this one?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I don't have a RAID controler, so I can't try it. This is just what I was able to find for you.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't have RAID either, (call me technologically deprived), but can you communicate with the drive using Knoppix? I don't have any idea if that will make any difference, or even if it's supposed to work, it's just a thought. And maybe it's a hardware problem? I figure if it works using Knoppix, then it's not hardware. I read in the FC-2 release notes that it would not install on the 4p800 (not sure the number) but I didn't see reference to your board, unless there's a conflict just not yet reported. (I looked in FC-3 release notes as well)


----------



## zWaR (Jan 26, 2005)

Hy!

Cutarrh did you managed to install FC3 using IT8212? I'm having the same problem with Gigabyte GA-8GPNXP Duo motherboard. On theri official home page i found drivers for Linux, but only older distributions with kernel 2.4.x: ITE 8212 ITE RedHat 7.3/8.0/9.0 ITE Mandrake 9.0

I tried installing RH 9.0 with this drivers and the installation worked fine, but as i rebooted the only thing i got to see was GRUB written on the monitor nothing else, all i could do was rebooting again. Luckily i had a boot disk, i used it, but the maching rebooted by itselfe, nothing else. So i'm on beginning again, desperatlly trying to install FC3 on ITE IT8212 chipset... 

Some people say, it works fine with FC2, it didn't work for me....

and for a big laught: Gigabyte GA-8GPNXP duo motherboard has RAID instructions for Linux too!!! But unfortunately for Red Hat 7.3..... in which they describe how to compile kernel 2.4.18 from a CD. Funny, the kernel isn't on the CD which comes with the mainboard....


----------



## Cutarrh (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi,

no changes, still looking for a way to install fedora 3 (or 2) on a 8212. I now mostly work with win cause i need to work with this machine

cheers
-cut


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

I have installed Fedora since FC1 was out, but the old Redhat installs let you supply a driver disk at the beginning of the install in case you had some weird raid configs (I only know this cause we had a weird raid setup on a webserver at work using a raid card from Promise)...


----------



## zWaR (Jan 26, 2005)

gotissues68 did you need any special drivers or modules for FC? And if so, where did you get them?


----------

